# Haunt's Belfry 2010



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewww, that roach wall is gross!:googly:

After seeing your entrance columns, I'm thinking we should make some for our display. They really add to the look of a cemetery.

The mad scientist lab rocks!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that looks freaking awesome! it's given me a few ideas too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh, and that warewolf was my favorite part!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats a great yard haunt. The lab area is amazing with all the sparks. You are going to have a hard time topping the werewolf cage though. Good job on the video too.
Are you the only yard haunt on the block?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Roxy, DA and BD!



Bone Dancer said:


> Are you the only yard haunt on the block?


Yes. People around here don't decorate for halloween.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Kick ass!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow that's awesome-I wish we had more space so we could spread things out the way you do.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool!! I liked tons of your halloween props!
Yes the roach wall gave me the creeps
The fog blowing ground breaker prop was great too
and of course that kick ass werewolf scene!
a great home haunt that we'll all want to see next Halloween!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, that is wonderful! I LOVE the roaches!!! Makes your skin kinda crawl! And the whole lab setup is just outstanding! Brava!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks everybody 

The roach wall really "bugs" people every year. It looks even better when the wind blows the netting a bit.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Your display is so awesome, Haunti. Every year it gets better 'n better. Kudos to you for all the hard work you've put into both the props and the display.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Haunti that is an awesome display! You have some really cool props also! I want to make that wolf dungeon this year because it is so cool!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Haunti, your haunt looks fantastic. I love the mad scientists lab and I want to have that werewolf projection some day, it's just too cool.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love your place. You have great props. I like your idea of using a strobe light in the dark room upstairs. I'm going to use that this year. Where was Sam in the layout of your haunt? Like everyone else, love the werewolf. How far away it the projector?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks! 

Sam was up close to the front door. You can see him at 0:53 in the video.

The projector for the werewolf was 12 to 15 feet back from the screen.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh, now I see the little guy.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Very nice, Haunti! It's good to hear that someone in your neighborhood is keeping the haunting flame alive. I really like the soundtrack in the video - where can I get a copy?


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

what a fabulous haunt, the roaches, yukkkk!! they gross me out, - too cool!! ( what a great idea) love the lab, may pick your brain at some time over that, what motor did you use in the coffin to open and close it? the lighting at night was great, your FCG showed well, and looked awesome too,


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The music is called Celtic Requiem by Elliot Simons. I found it on shockwave-sound.com

The motor in the coffin is a wiper motor from Monster guts. It's set up as a cam.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That werewolf cage is one of the coolest things I've seen! You have a ton of great props, yet its the lighting and attention to detail that make them stand out. I LOVE your Sam, looks flipping awesome!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great haunt!!!


----------



## 4mygirls (Apr 22, 2011)

Awesome!!! You have very lucky neighbors.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Looks good.


----------

